# Translation: Annan kitaran laulaa vaan



## enUS

What does "Annan kitaran laulaa vaan" mean?


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Guitars don't sing. It means: _I'm playing my guitar._


----------



## MaijaPoppanen

enUS said:


> What does "Annan kitaran laulaa vaan" mean?



As it's a song (poetic language), a direct translation could also be possible.
_I just let my guitar sing.
_
But as GOM already mentioned, it means: I just play my guitar. / I'm just playing my guitar.


----------



## enUS

Thank you, case solved.


----------

